# What guitar surprised you



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So we all have a guitar we bought thinking “oh it looks nice “ but the guitar ended up a total ace in the hole.

for me it’s my squier telecaster. I bought it liking the neck profile and the colour but never had the time to test the electronics out .

but I actually really enjoy it and have no plans on changing anything on it .


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Telecaster for me too.

I recently posted that I bought it to round out the typical triple shot (LP/Strat/Tele) and didn't really think I would play it much. Now it's one one of my faves.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

70th Broadcaster. I bought it new and unseen online from Cosmo drive by pickup and had concerns about the narrowish nut, 7.25 radius and the twangzilla maple neck and the whole bit. Turns out it's for me the best guitar I've ever owned and I have some good ones to compare it to.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Any of my Supro reissues, but the one that got me started was the Westbury (2nd from right). Really well built, great fit and finish, Wilkinson hardware, and the gold foil pickups are like nothing else I own.








I loved it so much, I’ve bought 7 more since.

What _really_ sucks is that D’Angelico bought Supro a couple years ago in order to acquire the amp line. Then in order to eliminate a competitor, they wiped the guitar line off the face of the earth.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Telecaster as well. My first tele, Picked up a baja converted to esquire style. Purchased unseen, had my dad pick it up for me as he was close to the seller. SD quarter pounder in the bridge, this thing roars! Unreal guitar!


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Music Man Luke. I bought my first one in 2015. I had a bunch of guitars and only bought it because I'm a huge Luke fan, and it was a good deal. 
Seven years later, I'm on my 4th one, and it's the only guitar I own. 
Most of it is that I really don't need anything else with it around. But part of it is that the neck is so unique, I have a hard time switching back and forth between it and other guitars.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Telecaster for me too.

I've been a Strat follower since I bought my first one in 1978 and Tele was the 'other' Fender, country style or whatever. I've seen/heard a Tele played in a Hammond plus gtr jazz duo setting and I also knew of its rock potential (early LedZep, etc.) but still had no clue. 

And then in June '19 a local kijiji add came along .. 2003 honey blonde, r/w fingerboard Tele for $800. I bought it, checked the s/n and found it was a Hwy1 .. alder body, nitro finish, 9.5 radius (new to me at the time). The guitar sounded great but I replaced the neck p/u with a Suhr Classic T that I had available and I love it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

This MJT Tele. MY go to git 90% of the time and its a keeper.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have tried so many times to find a strat that wowed me and gave me those strat tones I've had in my head. Really I just wanted a strat that gave me some versatility as long as I could get the tones I aspired out of a strat. I've owned several over the past 35 years but none stayed long and I had all but given up. The most expensive failure was a Wildwood 10 custom shop strat.
I decided to try one more time. I picked up a custom shop Tomatillo 56 strat. This strat completely blew me away. The feel, the tone was better than any strat I've ever owned. I've been a Tele player all my life but I think this strat has dethroned it and now the strat has become my #1. Every pickup position is fantastic. The neck is great. The only minor quibble I have is that the color isn't something I'd have picked. Faded sonic blue. But its not a deal breaker. I don't put a lot of consideration in to color. Especially for a guitar this good.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I bought an old Watson Wolfgang copy a few years back. I was getting ready to sell it as I now have a Peavey Wolf and An EVH Wolfgang Standard.










Well, that didn't go so well. I shined it up and set the intonation and...well, I dell back in love with it. It makes playing easier. I decided to keep it. 

I upgraded the bridge, added a brass block, a Floyd 1000 nut, and will replace the pots soon.

The pickups are horrid, but I want to see if new pots will fix them before spending any more money.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

2006 51' Custom Shop Nocaster, bought on Kijiji without trying it first.
I wasn't expecting the pickup to be that good it's crazy, the 7.25" radius took some getting used to coming from Gibson but now I'm at home.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I can honestly say without embarrassment that it is an el cheapo bolt-on neck Epiphone LP Special 1, bought for $84 new B-stock 10 years ago. It was my first foray in the P90 world and still today, after having 8 other "better" P90 guitars, it is played almost daily, it's a tone monster and it's the easiest, funniest, lightest guitar I own. I actually got a second one that lives at the summer cottage and is the only one I play all summer, without missing the ones back home. By far the best ever $ to fun/tone ratio guitar out there. It has a nice C shaped neck and is very resonant unplugged. I have tried several pickups in my different P90 guitars, from Gibson to PRS to boutique Tyson Tone and Sanford Magnetics to cheap Chinese, and it's always in that one they give their best.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

My Squier JM Jazzmaster...originally bought it to have a P90 guitar and wasn't sure if I'd like the offset style body. But I've come to realize that I find it quite comfortable and really enjoy playing a Jazzmaster guitar with the traditional rhythm circuit and will probably get a new one with true Jazzmaster pickups.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Derek_T said:


> 2006 51' Custom Shop Nocaster, bought on Kijiji without trying it first.
> I wasn't expecting the pickup to be that good it's crazy, the 7.25" radius took some getting used to coming from Gibson but now I'm at home.


I don’t find a 12” radius vary comfortable I like the 9.5 and 7.5


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

silvertonebetty said:


> I don’t find a 12” radius vary comfortable I like the 9.5 and 7.5


With time I realized what's "comfortable" is often what's "familiar".
It's just a question of letting your hand getting used to it.


----------



## Dave_12 (8 mo ago)

My tele. Have had a few AVRIs over the years and always ended selling them. Got a shyboy tele and it is my new number one guitar


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

When I was 17 I bought my first guitar using lifeguard money. (I had a Kent toy strat but it wasn't actually playable.) It was a Dobro and I ordered it thinking it would sound like the guitar in "The Games People Play." Of course, it sounded quite unlike that and I was pretty distressed. Then I started exploring what it _could_ sound like. Fifty years later, I still have it, it's been everywhere with me and it's still my number one guitar.


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

I really wanted a 335, a while back. I bought a ‘94 Guild Starfire IV, minty like gum, and it’s the reason I “mostly” play Gibsons now. That thing is sweet and a dream to play…not to mention having saved me about 15 hundred bucks.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Derek_T said:


> With time I realized what's "comfortable" is often what's "familiar".
> It's just a question of letting your hand getting used to it.


Lol yeah I have had 12” radius far longer than the rest lol .


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol yeah I have had 12” radius far longer than the rest lol .


So I guess I'm just lucky not to be bothered by that .


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Derek_T said:


> So I guess I'm just lucky not to be bothered by that .


I think it’s just due to the fact I have small hands lol


----------



## Destracted (Aug 20, 2021)

Bought it on Reverb because I loved the look and thought it would be collectable due to the lawsuit. I figured the quality would be so so considering the price and Korean build but was blown away. The finish is as good as it gets.Thats a solid flame carved cap, matching headstock, Ebony board and it plays and sounds better than my Gibson 76' Explorer reissue. If you find one and are wondering, dont, just buy it.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

EBMM Stingray. Being a 'uge Descendents fan I always wanted to try one but never had a chance. I very, very rarely buy guitars completely blind, but @tdotrob posted the one on the left here last year and now I have problems with them multiplying. Why do I have more on my watch list?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I've had a few of those over the years but a couple of standouts lately have been a 64 SG and a 64 Epiphone Cortez acoustic- both birth year guitars for me. The 64 SG was a bit of a let down in the playability department when I got it but I did a pile of work on- refretted, installed 60's T tops, custom plastics and bridge from mojoaxe- and now it's probably the best solid body guitar I've ever had. An even bigger surprise was the Cortez. These are really neat little guitars with a huge voice. They were student grade guitars but were X braced and all solid woods. I made an ebony replacement bridge for the cheap plastic one that comes on these guitars and did some fretwork and minor repairs and, wow, what a great sounding instrument. That one is the bigger surprise of the two. I love that little guitar.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

2008 Epi Slash limited edition custom shop Les Paul with stock SD Alnico Pro II pickups. I bought it used at L&M back in 2010 just for the pickups. I can pull that guitar off my wall hanger and it always rocks. Only 7.8 pounds (referencing the 'do you weigh guitars' thread, yes I do).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Any of my Supro reissues, but the one that got me started was the Westbury (2nd from right). Really well built, great fit and finish, Wilkinson hardware, and the gold foil pickups are like nothing else I own.
> View attachment 416553
> 
> I loved it so much, I’ve bought 7 more since.
> ...


Jeez, you really DO live up to your handle dontcha?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Jeez, you really DO live up to your handle dontcha?


Now to be fair, the “7 more” includes the 3 others in that photo. 😉


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

For me it’s a MIM blacktop tele. GC member Lincoln gave me a more than fair (generous) deal on it and it’s become one of my go to guitars. The least expensive in a room full of high end gear just may be the best playing and sounding of them all. Some minor tweaks were made of course


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, lots of Tele answers in here. That's my answer also. I bought a US Tele in 2008 because my #1 at the time was a Strat and I figured I should try its predecessor. Now that Tele is my #1 and has been ever since. It does everything, and it's got a snarl that the Strat doesn't, to boot.


----------



## LEOZ (9 mo ago)

Les Paul.

Since I started to play guitar, people told me les paul is too heavy, too difficult to play especially the high frets, only works for rocks, etc. When I tried a les paul, It just feels right. My les paul is only 1 lb heavier than my American Standard Fender. The high frets are playable if you don't hang it as low as Slash. It does work for rock. The clean tone is good too if you know how to use the volume and tone knobs. And I was surprised to find out the 50s thick neck and 12" radius is really easy to play.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Jaime said:


> EBMM Stingray. Being a 'uge Descendents fan I always wanted to try one but never had a chance. I very, very rarely buy guitars completely blind, but @tdotrob posted the one on the left here last year and now I have problems with them multiplying. Why do I have more on my watch list?
> 
> View attachment 416594


That is a great looking duo. Any notable differences between them how they sound, play etc?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Probably my Les Paul Custom. I tried it out of curiosity expecting not to like the feel, as I hadn’t liked the previous Customs that I’d tried. Now it’s probably the closest thing I have to a #1, since I rotate guitars fairly regularly.

In fact, Les Pauls in general surprised me because I had come to the conclusion they weren’t for me a few years ago. I had owned several and never fallen in love with any of them. Then I grabbed a Monty Bluesmaster off a fellow forum member. Now I have three LPs and a Special (2 Gibsons and 2 Montys) and I don’t know that I’d part with any of them.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> That is a great looking duo. Any notable differences between them how they sound, play etc?


Yeah, actually. The blacked out one is newer by a couple years (2019 or 2020) and has an asymmetrical neck carve that the OG version from you doesn't have. It's fatter on the bass side and slimmer on the treble side. Kinda weird at first, and I prefer the extra chunk on the 2017, but it's made for the fastest playing guitar I've ever had. Works out since it's my C/C# metal machine. Sounds angry as hell with a JB dropped in the bridge + ebony board, whereas the older one is an all-rounder that I doubt I'll swap pups in.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Surprisingly it would be the Pink Nightmare build I just did. I wanted an HH Strat that would be more “airy” than my Les. But the mahogany body, and the Tone Emporium PAF’s it has more balls than I (originally) anticipated. At full tilt, I thought I’d built a redundant guitar, but with the harness @knight_yyz made for me, even a delicate touch of the volume backs the bite off to really earthy open, warm tones.
If I were still gigging, it would get serious consideration as the “all night” guitar.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That tort on pink is awesome!! Plus the HH strat is something sweet too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I have a LP copy that hides around corners & jumps out at you.

Very surprising...


But none really--I liked them all when I got them.
Although sometimes certain nuances come out after playing them for a while--like some songs I used to think sounded better on my Iceman than my Mustang--but now it's the other way around...


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Gibson Custom Shop 1960RI Les Paul Special Double Cut

I struggled to get used to the Flying-V, but this DC felt like an old shoe on the first day.
...can't believe how comfortable it is. GASing for a second one.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

BobChuck said:


> Gibson Custom Shop 1960RI Les Paul Special Double Cut
> 
> I struggled to get used to the Flying-V, but this DC felt like an old shoe on the first day.
> ...can't believe how comfortable it is. GASing for a second one.
> ...


Nice rig! What is the Tex amp based on? I've got a Tex 5e3- great amp.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

zztomato said:


> Nice rig! What is the Tex amp based on? I've got a Tex 5e3- great amp.


Thanks. It's a JTM45.

I really like how Tony voices his amps... big fan.
If you ever consider selling your, PM me! ahah


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

$35 at yard sale. Thanks to @Lincoln for Fender neck and tuners. DIY project with final adjustments at Janzen Brothers in Winkler. Total cost just over $100.

Plays and sounds great. Lots of fun. Typically played for days when it's turn comes up.








ww


----------



## Wag (9 mo ago)

Manzer jazzcat. Amazing tonal range.


----------



## Zebjo (Jun 9, 2021)

PRS SE One Korina - The more I play the guitar, the more I like it. It's like a LP Jr that plays and sounds great,but with a little more "snap" to the tone and response. As someone who spent the 70's and 80's playing in "Oldies" bar bands, I just love the staccato chord attack at lower volumes, and turn it up for raw, crunchy rock n roll rhythms. this guitar was purchased as I was selling off a bunch of vintage and boutique gear over the past couple of years. Just wanted to pick up a couple of lower cost guitars to have around. It has a big ding in it and it was a nice price. What a sleeper!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one is still shocking the shit out of me, both because of the sound / playability AND the resonance. It seems to be very lively. I've never played a guitar that liked drop D as much as this one.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

An old Silverstone 1456.
I was expecting very little, but it was so much fun, such good tone, it got me back into playing regularly after a long dry spell. That led to designing some pedals and bigger repair jobs, so it basically got me back into everything.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

PRS Marsden Signature for me - wish I had bought the one I tried back when they were $550 new - great playing guitar.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

This thing.
Medium priced and stoopidly versatile


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought this as a gag for the jam room . Turns out it plays great and the plugged-in sound is excellent .


----------



## Tre1963 (8 mo ago)

For me it's my Kiesel Zeus. It's the first headless 7 string multiscale guitar I have ever played and while I've always thought headless guitars look stupid, I have been converted. It's the lightest and one of the most comfortable guitars I have ever played.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

This is the guitar that has surprised me the most since I first received it from a forum member here many years ago. It was my first Collings guitar. A basic 290 with Lollar pick ups and all mahogany body. I know they are a pricey brand but I immediately realized what a playable and quality guitar it was. I’ve had many Collings‘ over the years but this still remains. 

I picked this Collings back in January 2019 to do a couple of songs with the Odds at the Jasper Legion (high school buddy plays bass for them). And the guitar basically straight into the amp was glorious 😎


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

I have two- one is a MIJ Strat copy from the 70s, with 70s Fender Brass Works bridge and Grover tuners, a chunky neck, and vintage Fender string spacing that I got because I instantly connected with it visually- turned out to be my favorite Strat out of several I own, a real player with a great unique sound.

The other is a budget LP copy that I got because I could afford it and I hoped I could fix anything wrong with it, up to a point. After changing pickups (not strictly needed) and bridge and tailpiece (definitely recommended) it's now a solid, great playing and sounding guitar.
I paid less than $200 for each of these guitars used, and even after upgrades the LP has cost me $225 total. For two really good guitars, I'm out less than $400 and I'm very satisfied.


----------



## IPA (7 mo ago)

Once I got my first tele that was it but I’ve recently purchased one with a 1&3/4” nut and don’t pick up the others anymore


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

1. I don't know which model it was, it was Godin guitar, the way the neck felt and the tone it had.
2. My 2007 Epiphone LPC, it was far better than my 1974 Gibson LPC.
It stays in tune better and has more sustain.
3. The Fender owned Jackson brand.
I own two 1980's Jackson's and the Fender made Jackson's are just as good.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

JMann said:


> This is the guitar that has surprised me the most since I first received it from a forum member here many years ago. It was my first Collings guitar. A basic 290 with Lollar pick ups and all mahogany body. I know they are a pricey brand but I immediately realized what a playable and quality guitar it was. I’ve had many Collings‘ over the years but this still remains.
> 
> I picked this Collings back in January 2019 to do a couple of songs with the Odds at the Jasper Legion (high school buddy plays bass for them). And the guitar basically straight into the amp was glorious 😎
> View attachment 418282


Dog-hair finish? I think that used to be mine. 
I should've kept that one. 😆


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This ES-390 is my newest (to me) guitar and it has really suprised me in so many ways. It's very resonant, the neck is perfect for me, very light and it sounds really good. Two sound guys have already commented about it during my last 2 gigs. It's definitely a keeper.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I put this one together with an ebay body of unknown origin, an 80's Mexican neck and a loaded EMG pick guard. She's a killer.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

b-nads said:


> PRS Marsden Signature for me - wish I had bought the one I tried back when they were $550 new - great playing guitar.


I don't know why PRS discontinued the Marsden. Reviews were always great. I wonder if Bernie decided to move on?


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have always had a bit of a jones for odd guitars (although there are less and less of them in my collection). I picked up a Backlund Rockerbox II when Eastwood was selling off the pumpkin ones a couple of years ago. Really surprised at the quality of the build, the tones I get from the guitar and how the Bigsby stays in tune. Its not a 335 but it has quenched my desire to add one to the collection.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

gevans378 said:


> I have always had a bit of a jones for odd guitars (although there are less and less of them in my collection). I picked up a Backlund Rockerbox II when Eastwood was selling off the pumpkin ones a couple of years ago. Really surprised at the quality of the build, the tones I get from the guitar and how the Bigsby stays in tune. Its not a 335 but it has quenched my desire to add one to the collection.


Well, where is a picture?


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

The guitars that I assembled from different companies, surprised me.
All of them are as good as 1980's Jacksons and Kramers .


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

PRS SE Zach Myers. Puts more than a few LP Standards I used to have to shame.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> The guitars that I assembled from different companies, surprised me.
> All of them are as good as 1980's Jacksons and Kramers .
> 
> View attachment 429384
> ...


Brother you have great looking guitars (I think), but your camera really sucks!


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I had a guy reneg on a deal we made for a ‘60 Strat, and was so bitter, I drove 3 hrs one way to buy a partscaster as a consolation prize. Turns out it was put together with Fralin pickups and a beautiful neck with a really greasy Brazilian board, a bit of flame in the maple, a big, fat profile, and a lot more width than some of the other Strats I’ve recently owned. It’s the most resonant, best playing, inspiring, fun guitar I’ve owned in years…..so much so, that I sat up til 2:00am for a week straight learning “Bold As Love”, a Hendrix tune I’ve always loved more than any other. I was going to send the body to Matt Jenny to refin in black, cause I’m not crazy about the sonic blue, but I’m scared it might hurt the tone. It’s so “right” I’m afraid to mess with it.
I think this one will stay with me damn near forever.😊


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These two. My SX Tele which I modified with a Big Lou Neck and my Alvarez MD-60 which I bought on specs alone. It turned out to be a Martin D18 in disguise.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

This is a cheap affinity Squire , the tuning heads hold. The action was not bad when I bought it used. This is my first Tele ever, not that impressed with the electronics? Might rewire it, plays really nice!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Zebjo said:


> PRS SE One Korina - The more I play the guitar, the more I like it. It's like a LP Jr that plays and sounds great,but with a little more "snap" to the tone and response. As someone who spent the 70's and 80's playing in "Oldies" bar bands, I just love the staccato chord attack at lower volumes, and turn it up for raw, crunchy rock n roll rhythms. this guitar was purchased as I was selling off a bunch of vintage and boutique gear over the past couple of years. Just wanted to pick up a couple of lower cost guitars to have around. It has a big ding in it and it was a nice price. What a sleeper!
> View attachment 417368


Absolute beauty.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... never been a Fender guy, but back in the late '80s I owned for a short while a Squier strat with a rosewood fretboard which I really liked a lot ... which led to a couple more strats ...


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

The clean tones on my '15 SG Standard are so sweet. And this Epiphone based on this review:






2005 Epiphone DOT-EB - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

BGood said:


> I can honestly say without embarrassment that it is an el cheapo bolt-on neck Epiphone LP Special 1, bought for $84 new B-stock 10 years ago. It was my first foray in the P90 world and still today, after having 8 other "better" P90 guitars, it is played almost daily, it's a tone monster and it's the easiest, funniest, lightest guitar I own. I actually got a second one that lives at the summer cottage and is the only one I play all summer, without missing the ones back home. By far the best ever $ to fun/tone ratio guitar out there. It has a nice C shaped neck and is very resonant unplugged. I have tried several pickups in my different P90 guitars, from Gibson to PRS to boutique Tyson Tone and Sanford Magnetics to cheap Chinese, and it's always in that one they give their best.
> 
> View attachment 416570​


These arent bad at all. I had a neighbor give me a Special GT. I just donated it to the high school near me for their music program, with some others i dont need. It was a load of fun, and had a trem bar and killswitch tone pot. 

2 that really surprised me are the Jagstang, and the Danelectro 59 Divine.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Chito said:


> This ES-390 is my newest (to me) guitar and it has really suprised me in so many ways. It's very resonant, the neck is perfect for me, very light and it sounds really good. Two sound guys have already commented about it during my last 2 gigs. It's definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 423260


One of these are on my list but damn are they hard to find. One day though[/QUOTE]


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Strung_Out said:


> One of these are on my list but damn are they hard to find. One day though


[/QUOTE]
How does it compare to the 335,339 etc in size?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tough question as there have been a few. This one came from a disabled friend who couldn't handle the weight, and really neither could I, but I felt charitable one day and bought it from him. Aside from the weight and the rough edge on the pickguard (as if they simply took one from the unfinished pile), it excelled. Great neck contour, smooth fret job, good balance in spite of the weight, dog hair finish, smooth Kluson machines, roller bridge (ready for a Bigsby), nice SD pickups, 5 way Strat style switch, single volume/tone...virtually everything I like. Had an offer I couldn't refuse during a period of ill health so I let it go. At least the current owner loves and plays it.

Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

elburnando said:


> How does it compare to the 335,339 etc in size?


It's the same size as the 339. Resonates more than any of my ES including the 336 and 235. Here is the 339 and 390 side by side.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

The new Eiphone Les Paul Special, in TV Yellow. Cheaper than some of my pedals LOL. Had plans to upgrade pickups and hardware, but there is no need!!!


----------

